# fuses



## neilessex

Just a quick question regarding fuses I've been tinkering with different things but found a blown fuse but everything works so just asking what you experts think position 2 i think its the fridge?
if i have labelled them wrong then please tell me still learning but loving the MH.
position no2 fridge?
position no4 cigarette sockets?


----------



## jonasw19

OK
Easy things first
What motor home have you got?
Jon

OK After a bit of digging I see Hobby 750, perhaps put this in your details as well as your personal aire, less work for those that know, sorry I can't help more

Lost in Fayence


----------



## bognormike

I would think the one with three frosty things is definitely the fridge! the first 10a one with the shower symbol would probably be for the electric side of the hot water, not just the shower. So the other 10a would be for the heating - electric side and the fan that blows the heat around. The "gas" 5a one would probably be the ignition & controls for the gas heating / hot water. As for the aux, suspect this is there for solar panel connections etc


----------



## cabby

I thought fridge as well, but if the fridge works without it. why. has the fridge been rewired to another fuse due to a fault on that circuit.Or are we wrong and that fuse is for Air con.
Have you looked at a wiring diagram.

cabby


----------



## GMJ

If there are sockets in the MH wouldn't there be a fuse for them as well? 

Also would there be one for any TV (if present) circuit as well, if not part of the general electrical circuits?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## bognormike

GMJ said:


> If there are sockets in the MH wouldn't there be a fuse for them as well?
> 
> Also would there be one for any TV (if present) circuit as well, if not part of the general electrical circuits?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


power sockets would be on the 220v (mains) circuits


----------



## Penquin

12v sockets are probably on the "aux" - that may include one for the TV and one in the body of the MH.

The fridge ones may well be as BM says, the fuse is for the overall control of the fridge circuits.....

The one labelled "shower" is probably the water pump, pull it and check if the pump still works.

In the end that is the only way to verify - pull the fuse and find something that does not work.... not easy as some things may only function when the engine is running, e.g. the 12v supply to cool the fridge......

Dave


----------



## cabby

He has already said that the blown fuse he found has affected nothing and everything works. That is why I said could it have been a fault in the wiring to the fridge and it has been rewired with another fuse.The only way is to test the circuit that the blown fuse is on. then find out which fuse is now on the fridge circuit.

cabby


----------



## neilessex

Thanks for replying all went and checked this afternoon and it works on 240v and gas as the green lights come on, but i get no green light when i switch to 12v could that be the the fuse for 12v only.?


----------



## cabby

Did you have the engine running for the 12v test on the fridge.If not do so.

cabby


----------



## delawaredandy

Like Cabby said did you have the engine running when checking the circuit, it will only show a voltage on the 12v side if the engine is running.

The fuse does seem a bit big for a fridge circuit on 12 volts, even the modern fridges only pull about 170 watts on the 12 volt side so i would have thought a fuse no bigger than 15 to 20 amps would suffice !!


----------



## neilessex

Thanks for reply I'm away still and the fridge doesn't work on 12 v no light nothing so I'm thinking the fuse maybe the problem will change it and see.

Another problem arrived yesterday sorry full of questions our heating is working we have a trumatic c 6002 EH but it's not as it was the other day. I have it set to the highest position and the thermostats on 9 and it use to pump hot air at a really good rate. 
But last night after coming back turned it to full and it barely pumps out hot air I have looked in the manual but doesn't really say anything. Is it a problem with the truma or is it a thermostats problem?

I look forward to your replies


----------



## BillCreer

Have you checked the "inline" fuses on the engine battery and the leisure one? Sounds like your leisure battery is going flat.


----------



## neilessex

Thanks for your answer I checked all the fuses in the camper will check under the bonnet in the morning. If I'm on hookup will that still be that my leisure batteries are low I have 2 I will get them checked at the garage next week.


----------



## BillCreer

If it's anything like mine then you need to look for inline fuses and fuse holders which are on the cables just before they attach to the battery terminals. On mine there is a cable which runs between the engine and leisure batteries with a fuse at each end and if one of the fuses fail then I get the problem you have.


----------



## shingi

Hi Neil,

My MH is in storage some way away from home, although I'll be using it next week, but in the meantime the following info. may be of help to you.
Referring to your photo the bottom fuse is the heater fan blower motor. "B" (20amp) is the electrics to the roof skylight opening + the downlights at the front internal offside + the lights under the control panel (over the door) + wardrobe light nearside. "A" (20amp) is electrics to downlights front nearside + both kitchen lights + wardrobe light offside + downlights over the bed(s) + bathroom lights.
Next the 10amp serves the pump to all the taps, next is the step as you say, next the AUX which I can't remember off the top of my head, next the 5amp with the flame symbol is the Piezo (spark) , next the Fridge (25amp) (rather high I agree, I've changed mine to 15amp) and the last one (top in your photo) I can't remember - some other lights?

Back to your fridge problem, I've had the fridge fuse get overheated but not fuse, due to bad connection in the fuseholder "arms" which caused 12v fridge failure in our Hobby, so I would closely examine that fuse holder itself. The other thing relating to the 12v side of the fridge is to check the fridge relay, which is 4-way and you'll find it behind the fridge itself accessable once you removed the external bottom fridge vent. It might just need the terminals cleaning up, but a replacement is very inexpensive, just a few quid. This relay controls the 12v to the fridge when the engine is running.
Don't confuse this relay with the step relay which is 5-way and will also be found somewhere in the same place, or at least it is on ours.

The 12v fuse adjacent to the engine battery under the bonnet, which I think is 30amp or so, is the main line feed to the controller for ALL your 12v electrics, and if that is blown you wouldn't have anything anywhere!!

So hoping this will give you a bit of a starter to look at, but if your problems continue, feel free to come back to me.

Just remembered, as far as the Truma heater blower is concerned, when it first kicks in it blows very slowly and you will hardly hear it, and does not increase until the boiler is hot enough to push out the heat according to your dial setting. I found these heater/water setting dials a little difficult to set in our early days, but a bit of "twiddling" gets it right eventually!!

Mick


----------

